# Mobile Version des Forums



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2015)

Heyho,

wurde zum motzen hier hin verwiesen.
Mir gefällt die neue Ansicht leider gar nicht. Vorher war alles irgendwie "passend". Weiß nicht wie ichs anders beschreiben soll.
Das Neue sieht in meinen Augen unkoordiniert aus. Auch der Werbebanner sagt mir nicht zu, gar nichtmal wegen des Inhalts. Der Balken geht über das Mobile Format heraus.
Sieht blöd aus und flackert in der Ansicht.

Auch sehe ich nicht mehr, wer zuletzt etwas gepostet hat. Nur noch Threadtitel und Seitenzahl sind einsehbar. Ein weiterer Minuspunkt ist, dass es so gepresst ist.

So ist leider nun meine Ansicht vom Iphone6 ohne tapatalk appgedöhns.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2015)

Hab mir mal erlaubt, den Threadtitel zu ergänzen, damit man gleich weiß, welches System gemeint ist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2015)

Ich vergebe dir.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2015)

Das Responsive-Plugin, dass wir gekauft haben hat offenbar das Mobilskin komplett deaktiviert. 

Ich schau am Montag, dass ich das dem Plugin ausreden kann.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2015)

Super.&#9829;

 

Fande das Buffed nämlich perfekt aufgebaut war in der mobilen Version. Somit die beste Ansicht die ich kannte.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2015)

Ich hatte vorhin den Effekt, dass durch den Theme-Wechsel auf Mobil das Backend vom Forum komplett zerschossen war  .... Aber wie gesagt, ich versuche das zu korrigieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2015)

Ich würde ja lachen, weil es scheinbar lustig war. Aber ich verstehe nichts vom dem was du sagst  .


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2015)

Sollte wieder auswählbar sein.


----------

